# Got a line on a rideable Raleigh model s all steel 1910 in same family since brought over from ireland



## indian1956 (Nov 4, 2018)

They want $100. Needs restoration . Did not find much on this model here or elsewhere . Desirable bike?


----------



## kreika (Nov 4, 2018)

$100 bucks seems reasonable, especially if you like it.


----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 4, 2018)

These are a bit more work to get in good rideable condition. they didn't use caged bearings yet, so when you take this thing apart, be sure to have a large catch container under it, or you'll be crawling around on the floor trying to find all the little balls. I did an early Gazelle once, and that's what I learned. Cool old bike. It will make a nice rider if you're on the taller side.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 4, 2018)

Seller is saying 1910 to 1930.  Headtube says Dublin on it. The Raleigh Dublin factory opened in 1939. Asking seller for more history on it, if they have it, and how they dated it as 1930 or prior.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 4, 2018)

Owned by sellers great uncle. He rode it to work daily (from Terenure to Dublin)at the Guinness factory in the 1940s. Has been in storage since 1997  when inherited .


----------



## locomotion (Nov 4, 2018)

Sellers are often disillusioned about what they have or the history of it.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2018)

For a $100,,,,, No Questions Asked!!!
Take It!!
Great Project!


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 4, 2018)

History can get a little distorted. But She has the uncles name, the town he lived in, the fact he worked at the guiness brewery in Dublin .she thinks the bike  is earlier then it was by 9 years min. Not too bad!  One owner bike, or at least in one family.




locomotion said:


> Sellers are often disillusioned about what they have or the history of it.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah , kind of hard to turn down . Only 40 mi drive each way. 







carlitos60 said:


> For a $100,,,,, No Questions Asked!!!
> Take It!!
> Great Project!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2018)

Ok.....So, $115 +-???


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 4, 2018)

There is good reason for an  US  bike collector to think that many euro bikes are TOC and it's because USA moved on from those types of brakes and frames while most of Europe , the orient and who knows where made em into the 60's and as I recall seeing even very similar styles like US TOC bikes made in Holland or such these days. .


----------



## anders1 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 4, 2018)

It's really a nice bike but it's just kinda weird looking at the geometry of some of those old frames.

Of course, I'm addicted to cantilevers.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 4, 2018)

In 1970 I rebuilt my Columbia Sturmey Archer 3 speed, I remember those loose bearings. Thanks for the reminder!







Junkhunter said:


> These are a bit more work to get in good rideable condition. they didn't use caged bearings yet, so when you take this thing apart, be sure to have a large catch container under it, or you'll be crawling around on the floor trying to find all the little balls. I did an early Gazelle once, and that's what I learned. Cool old bike. It will make a nice rider if you're on the taller side.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 4, 2018)

indian1956 said:


> In 1970 I rebuilt my Columbia Sturmey Archer 3 speed, I remember those loose bearings. Thanks for the reminder!





Some more photos. Driving down to look at it tomorrow.


----------



## sam (Nov 4, 2018)

Full chain case not missing the rear 1/4 piece. for $100 good deal if you like the bike.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 5, 2018)

Sam
So you are saying the chain case is complete, usually the rear 1/4 Piece is missing?



sam said:


> Full chain case not missing the rear 1/4 piece. for $100 good deal if you like the bike.


----------



## sam (Nov 5, 2018)

indian1956 said:


> Sam
> So you are saying the chain case is complete, usually the rear 1/4 Piece is missing?



Correct, The complete chain case is to English bikes what a tank is to American bikes. There are several pieces to the case and lots of times the rear quarter or the pie pan are missing . On the age of a family bike often the kids remember an older bike that was replaced. I got a bike from a friend it was suppose to be a 1939 brought to N.Z. by an old timer---SS# showed it to be a 1953 with 1939 hub. At some time in it's life the bike was up graded with a newer frame. I still got a great deal.My point is even though they may not be correct on the age does not mean it's a bad deal. This bike looks to have a lot going for it.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks!  Will  no doubt be posting for help as I start working on the Raleigh.  My first ‘old’ bike!





sam said:


> Correct, The complete chain case is to English bikes what a tank is to American bikes. There are several pieces to the case and lots of times the rear quarter or the pie pan are missing . On the age of a family bike often the kids remember an older bike that was replaced. I got a bike from a friend it was suppose to be a 1939 brought to N.Z. by an old timer---SS# showed it to be a 1953 with 1939 hub. At some time in it's life the bike was up graded with a newer frame. I still got a great deal.My point is even though they may not be correct on the age does not mean it's a bad deal. This bike looks to have a lot going for it.


----------



## highship (Nov 5, 2018)

That chaincase is missing the little sliding door that goes up front, at the chain ring.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 5, 2018)

Highship
Is that part available anywhere you know of?




highship said:


> That chaincase is missing the little sliding door that goes up front, at the chain ring.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 6, 2018)

If all the bright work is chrome plated the earliest date you could put on it is 1929. Prior to then nickel plating was used. That's a good general guide for almost all English machines.
Search for "Raleigh Catalogue" on:

http://www.veterancycleclub.org.uk/library

You'll definitely find some useful information on this site, It's an amazing resource. 
You may be able to find a frame number and date from that too, try :

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/frame-number-bicycle-dating-guide/

Also a wonderful resource.

Nice machine, the Irish decals certainly add a little extra interest.
As has also been said above, this style of gents roadster was in production for over 50 years, yours doesn't look dissimilar to my '57 model, apart from mine being a rather fetching shade of purple, lol!
Good luck with the project.


----------



## highship (Nov 6, 2018)

indian1956 said:


> Highship
> Is that part available anywhere you know of?



Not that I'm aware of... I have seen them on eBay in the past. You could probably make one pretty easy. Here is a couple pics for you...


----------



## slcurts (Nov 10, 2018)

There's a Facebook group just for Raleigh roadsters - https://www.facebook.com/groups/441689006265328/


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 11, 2018)

slcurts said:


> There's a Facebook group just for Raleigh roadsters - https://www.facebook.com/groups/441689006265328/





Thanks. They have been very helpful. An Irish member is interested in more detailed photos. I  buy and pick up the bike tomorrow afternoon. The Raleigh members are saying this is a late 30’s bike.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 13, 2018)

Got my new Dublin made Raleigh home today. The first order of business will be new tires and tubes. Can not read the info on the side of the tire. Looks
Like 28 x 1.5 is the roadster size.
The leather brooks sprung saddle is the best part of the bike . In beautiful condition. Very comfortable . Just a couple of little spots w missing leather. Probably worth what I paid for the whole bike.

 Looks like Harris Cyclery in w Newton Ma  has the 28 x 1.5 tires i need , and the fibers rod brake pads. Will start there.
The frame number is not something I am finding in the Raleigh charts . DB 56xxx.  Any ideas? No serial numbers listed at all for 1939 anywhere.  DB is Dublin, I guess.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 13, 2018)

There is some paint under that gunk! Here is the headbadge and serial number. Can’t wait to clean up the paint and get new brake blocks and tires on it.


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 13, 2018)

I have that piece for sale


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 13, 2018)

So I am being told the bolt on seat stays on my raleigh roadster is a 1930’s build feature, prior to brazed seat stays .suggests this is 1939 or so. The serial number was inconclusive.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 15, 2018)

My '57 roadster has bolt-on seat stays, so not necessarily a good guide to dating.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 15, 2018)

The Dublin factory opened in '39 and continued to produce bicycles until it burnt down in '76.
The Heron headbadge on Irish built bicycles replaced the word 'Nottingham'  with a blank panel in the late '60s.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 15, 2018)

SO Others think  THIS HEADBADGE
Suggests 1950?  Any thoughts?




dnc1 said:


> The Dublin factory opened in '39 and continued to produce bicycles until it burnt down in '76.
> The Heron headbadge on Irish built bicycles replaced the word 'Nottingham'  with a blank panel in the late '60s.


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 20, 2018)

So some research of catalogs suggests this is a 1927 gents standard model . 26 inch wheels, 24 inch frame , 6.5 inch cranks,  brooks saddle sprung  front and rear.
My serial number db 55xxx never made sense with double letter prefix.   Now I see 1927 is shown in serial number table as  B 5xxxx. If d stands  for Dublin , it would make sense . Gents model appears 1927 to 1930. Was not in the 1931 catalog.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Dec 20, 2018)

Rims are Westwoods  don't call them 1.5    they are fraction sized .
Any 700c x 38  should work same size tires as Canadian CCM bikes use
28x1 1/2   28x 1 3/4  will also fit if you can find them

I have a set of Schwalbe  Little Big Bens on a set of those rims on one of my bikes 
they are 700c x 40 
But they have a reflective stripe so look modern but ride awesome


----------

